# Brady's Shrewd scope



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone want to share their opinions?


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shrewd-flex-recurve-aperture.html

^ link to Lancaster listing


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

It appears unremarkable in every way 
just another way to part archers and money


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I wouldn't use it but it is a pretty clever rip-off of the Titan scope, with a few useful improvements.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Heck, DeCut makes one. I think they are $14.99 on ebay.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

the decut lens is junk. its just piece of clear plastic thatcisnt very clear. nice housing though


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

WIHoyt said:


> the decut lens is junk. its just piece of clear plastic thatcisnt very clear. nice housing though


I have one and happen to think it is marvelous. Mine is crystal clear. Have no intentions of buying a Titan or Shrewd scope because me Decut does the exact same job just as well.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

JUNK, to expensive, to heavy. mines cheaper and better.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

lol


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

arrow1347 said:


> JUNK, to expensive, to heavy. mines cheaper and better.


Why is it JUNK? How is your scope better?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I love when people flip out over recurve apertures... they're all just metal circles with glass in them. My $15 scope performs just as well as Brady's $80 scope. Hell, Zach Garrett made his aperture out of a flash light so I heard. Therefore I should buy the worlds most expensive flash light and mutilate it to make a scope :laugh:


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

I dig it, comes with a whole lot of extra goodies for customization. I tried a Titan but the diameter didn't work for me. Settled on the Ambo instead of swapping different diameters.

Edit, looks like Zach is using that aperture as well.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well then he switched just recently. Up until now, including during Rio, he was using a DIY aperture "scope" he said he made out of flash light parts.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I have one being delivered today. Unfortunately I have not been able to shoot for the past week and a half. For the past two years I've been using just a 1/2" internal diameter open ring. Been wanting to experiment with a small dot/fiber in the center of it. There's already a lot of pictures and stuff out there but if anyone has any questions unrelated to how it performs, fire away. I'm hoping to be able to start shooting again sometime this week to give this a go. I got the lens with the 0.019" fiber.

As far as my history with apertures. I started with the AAE Gold. Then moved to one of Barry's rings which were great. Had the smaller ring, then I got his larger white ring. Eventually tried my hand at the Davis System aperture but did not like the way the post held the fiber, so I removed it which left it as the 1/2" ID open ring that I've been shooting for so long. I bought the Spigarelli Clear Point a few months ago and it's terrible. The lens is plastic and it looked like someone just took a nail to the plastic and jammed a fiber in it. Not recommended. However I did just remove the lens and it is now my backup 1/2" ID aperture. Works great as just that.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The ability to customize it makes it different than the Titan, but in practical terms, it's a Titan "scope." 

For someone who wants to use a pin, it's probably worth the $. For those of us who really don't benefit from a pin (namely the majority of recurve archers) it's not.

Pins are for expert archers. More amateurs need to understand this.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Pins are for expert archers. More amateurs need to understand this.


I keep telling people that the bigger I make the ring, the smaller my group sizes get! I feel like I am getting to the point where a pin MIGHT help me. Only way to tell is to try it out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

A person has to be in complete control of their shot, and as consistent as a shooting machine, before precision aiming becomes their limiting factor.  For everyone else, precision aiming defeats their control and consistency by making them focus on the wrong thing.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Fancy packaging.

Also it took me a second to realize this wasn't a normal box. The bottom of the box slides down to open after an incision on the label.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

FITA legal setup.









Not FITA legal setup.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Arsi,

Thanks for the pictures and measurements.

Cheers


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

As an update, the scope is great. Quality is way up there. None of the threaded bits came loose and the glass is crystal clear. I don't notice any difference when looking through the glass. That doesn't mean there isn't any distortion, just that I don't notice any.

Unfortunately I still am unable to shoot with a dot so I took it out. Works just fine as an open ring, albeit a bit expensive for just that. It is nice to know I have the option of trying out the pin without having to change my entire aperture. I think what I need to do is use a different dot color other than green. I will be experimenting with this once I start training for outdoor season but I will be shooting it as an open ring for now. It is slightly bigger than my current open ring aperture so that can't hurt.


----------



## kevwill (Sep 12, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> A person has to be in complete control of their shot, and as consistent as a shooting machine, before precision aiming becomes their limiting factor.  For everyone else, precision aiming defeats their control and consistency by making them focus on the wrong thing.


Amen to that!

At age 52 I picked up a bow for the very first time about 14 months ago and have been addicted ever since. This lesson has been one of the most counter-intuitive things my coach has been trying to teach me, but when it finally "clicked" with me last month, it was almost like magic. Not only has my draw become much smoother without the pause to aim, my groups have shrunk significantly. On top of that, the smoother draw is much more effortless, and I can shoot more arrows in a shorter time with much less fatigue.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

One of our coaches picked one up. While it is nice, a plain open aperture is still preferable in my mind. We have a whole bunch of students and me, shooting your garden variety 1/2" copper tube, soldered onto 8/32 threaded rod.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> A person has to be in complete control of their shot, and as consistent as a shooting machine, before precision aiming becomes their limiting factor.  For everyone else, precision aiming defeats their control and consistency by making them focus on the wrong thing.


Perfectly said


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Arsi said:


> I keep telling people that the bigger I make the ring, the smaller my group sizes get! I feel like I am getting to the point where a pin MIGHT help me. Only way to tell is to try it out.


Arsi, just a thought .... if you want to experiment with an aperture with a pin, there are some relative inexpensive ones out there. Here's a few:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-recurve-sight-pin-aperture.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/infitec-round-sight-pin.html (square version available also)
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-color-sight-pin-round.html (square version available also) Regards, LT


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

larry tom said:


> Arsi, just a thought .... if you want to experiment with an aperture with a pin, there are some relative inexpensive ones out there. Here's a few:
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-recurve-sight-pin-aperture.html
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/infitec-round-sight-pin.html (square version available also)
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-color-sight-pin-round.html (square version available also) Regards, LT


I have personally inspected all three. The pin is too large for my tastes.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shrewd-flex-recurve-aperture.html
the first user review on LAS couldn't be more negative.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

rjbishop said:


> Well then he switched just recently. Up until now, including during Rio, he was using a DIY aperture "scope" he said he made out of flash light parts.


Really?









Because that may not be the best picture, but it looks Titan-esque to me.



phallenthoul said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shrewd-flex-recurve-aperture.html
> the first user review on LAS couldn't be more negative.


The first and only reviewer is complaining about the fiber being dim. Never much cared for fiber myself, and I figure you could always replace it with a piece of brighter fiber if you so wished, no?


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

phallenthoul said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shrewd-flex-recurve-aperture.html
> the first user review on LAS couldn't be more negative.


How would an itty bitty piece of fiber be "low quality"? Because it didn't light up like a Christmas tree light?


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Varza said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 5188465
> 
> ...


It says it in the Lancaster intro video (at the bottom of the linked page from the initial post) too that he was using it at Rio.


----------



## sizzle (Oct 15, 2016)

Taken with my phone camera so not the best photos. I do like the larger sight picture with the Shrewd Flex. I had selected the larger fiber, but it is still tiny.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Varza said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 5188465
> 
> ...


having seen his aperture up close, and him telling me how he made it, that looks like the one he made from flashlight parts. He also custom made his entire finger tab. Brass plate and all. 

He is pretty resourceful when it comes to making his gear. he also has a line of stabs now. 


Chris


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

Arsi said:


> I keep telling people that the bigger I make the ring, the smaller my group sizes get! I feel like I am getting to the point where a pin MIGHT help me. Only way to tell is to try it out.


Toward the end of his competitive years, I once heard Jay Barrs quip, "the older I get, the bigger my sight ring gets." The context was in a seminar in which someone asked about how to aim more steadily.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

I have to say, thank you to the ones who posted pictures and assessments of the Shrewd aperture! I actually bent the rod on my old one, so it was time to experiment with something new. I took the plunge, and got the no-drill one (I find fiber distracting as it is), I will probably end up using it as an open ring, but may put a dot sticker one the lens at some point (discussion with my coach will ensue). 

Titan and this are the same price, same concept, this comes with a bit more stuff. They probably both do the same thing for way too much money. Hopefully I won't bend the rod this time! I don't even know HOW that happened, I take good care of my gear and never propped my bow up by the sight aperture or anything like that. I put it in its case and then in my backpack, so I suspect my backpack being full of (at times) heavy stuff is what did it.

I have some nice flashlights and I'd like to keep them in flashlight form


----------

